# Elvis language tatto



## guy (Jun 7, 2011)

hi, my name is guy and im new in this forum.

Im a huge fan of "The Lord Of The Rings", so, i want to tatto my date of birth in Elvis language on my arm.

I've wondered if som1 here knows how to do it, i mean how to write it in elvis.

im sorry for my english its not my primer language.

thx for helpers :*)


----------



## Parsifal (Jun 7, 2011)

_'Thank you, thank you very much'_ and _'Elvis has left the building'_ would work fine. 

Just teasing ofcours.


----------



## guy (Jun 7, 2011)

oo sorry elvish** please help me:*up


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum *guy*!

When I read the title I thought this was going to be the greatest troll topic ever: How Tolkien's language was created by Elvis :*D 

Unfortunately I can't help you but there are some members here very knowledgeable in the languages that I'm sure will lend a hand once they see your question :*up


----------



## guy (Jun 8, 2011)

thx man, please can som1 help me?


----------

